# Does java moss seed?



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

does java moss seed? I know it will break off and start grwoing from the broken off piece. But will it seed and start growing from that. Because every morning a wake up and see it growing in a different part of my tank from what looks like a seed.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

It's possible that the plants have released spores (roughly the equivalent of seeds in the moss famly), or they could just be reproducing asexually through very small pieces breaking loose and multiplying.

For more information, see: Mosses and Ferns

Java moss, _Vesicularia dubyana_, is in the _Hypnaceae_ family, division _Bryophyta_.

Curiously, I recently bought some Java fern plants which are reproducing from spores located on the underside of the leaf. There are little leaves growing every 1/2" or so off of the spore sites on the leaves.


----------

